# So excited........................



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I know I'm probably walking round with a "look at me I'm special" grin on my face but I cant help it.

Tomorrow I pick up my 63 plated Autotrail Frontier Mowhawk - I'm like a kid in a sweet shop...............

Sorry but I just so excited I cant wait - had to tell someone - first brand new vehicle ever as I swore I never would - but we don't live forever so damn It just his once Ive gone mad

The special feeling will wear off I'm sure but for now I'm floating on air


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You carry on floating, I hope you have many happy years of weekends and holidays whenever you can get away.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Float away my friend your hard graft has earned he right

Let us all know how you get on!!

ENJOY !


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Thats Brilliant! Hope you have loads of happy holidays in it, you deserve it.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

That's brilliant !! Hope you're floating on air for many happy years motor homing !


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic. Very excited for you! I would be the same and was both times with the 2 MHs we've owned so far. Drove everybody mad :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We still get that feeling.... that cannot be our van.... after years of driving a variety of everything from home mades through cheapies etc. Our van is four years old now and still we are excited to use and care for it.
So enjoy that feeling and I hope it never goes away.

Alan


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Well - today's the day! Check it over carefully with the dealer and then get out there and enjoy using it!
Bill


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep, me too Alan. Get excited every time we use it which is at least every other weekend and every school holiday, even if just for a day trip  

Best thing we ever did/had the good fortune to be able to do 8)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done, enjoy it! Alan.


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Have you got it?
Sue


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Pleased to announce we made it back from the dealers - 2 hours there with the handover guy, 3 further hours on the drive and still finding knobs to turn and buttons to press!

The satellite media pack takes some getting used to - could only find German channels at first hehe but finally figured it out.

We have enough paperwork and manuals to severely dent our payload (seems like 50kg's of the stuff!) - but theres no fun in reading manuals us men can work everything out didn't you know - it just takes 3 times longer than reading the manual.

First trip all booked for tomorrow night - would have liked to have gone tonight but knew it was pushing it - many thanks for all your responses guys.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that everything went well on the handover, etc.

Re the Satellite, you can find some "interesting" channels late at night on them German Satellites :? 

It must be great to buy a brand new Van - ENJOY IT


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Glad to hear that everything went well on the handover, etc.
> 
> Re the Satellite, you can find some "interesting" channels late at night on them German Satellites :?
> 
> It must be great to buy a brand new Van - ENJOY IT


Hmmmmm wonder if the wife will believe it if I'm still sitting in it "reading manuals" at 1am - German manuals that is!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

You sound so happy - what a lovely feeling it is! :wink: 

Goodluck with the first trip away tomorrow night - just remember, if you have any queries to post on here. When I needed help I got the right answer within half an hour!

Btw, any names chosen yet?!


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Well we set off for a night at Rutland Water - a great location just a quick 50 mins drive from our house.

Everything worked perfectly and we were very happy campers.

We parked about 50 meters from another couple who had just changed their motorhome in the last month for a new one - they had already covered 2000 miles in a month having travelled to Norway, Sweden and travelled back that day from Scotland (400 miles) ...............

Back to work tomorrow and will be dreaming of the 2000 mile trip we might take one day 

What perfect weather we had for our first trip in it - 22 degrees in September!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Glad you had a great time, was the other couple in a Swift Bolero?

He is a builder from the North East by chance


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

The other couple were from Essex and were in a Pilote Reference with a satellite dish nearly as big as his motorhome that popped up - made my little dome look like a toy!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Enjoy guys
makes us grin everytime we drive off in ours

Kev and Sue


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh Wow. So glad it all went well with the dealer and with your night away at Rutland (we like it there too).

All that is left to do is, enjoy it. Hope it takes you many, many miles of happy travelling.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Enjoy.

We picked up our AT Scout last December and although could easily have spent £10-£20k less it's the aspirational (and probably the last) purchase and pretty sure we wouldn't have the same feeling of pride and excitement when ever we are packing for the next trip!


----------



## Motobanker (Sep 17, 2013)

Enjoy the moment - we complete the conversion from caravanners of some 21 years to our new Autotrail Tracker FB on the 30th and just can't wait to get behind the wheel - already planning a 7 week break in France next May/June/July


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Motobanker said:


> Enjoy the moment - we complete the conversion from caravanners of some 21 years to our new Autotrail Tracker FB on the 30th and just can't wait to get behind the wheel - already planning a 7 week break in France next May/June/July


Enjoy


----------

